
React Static Boilerplate Helps Building SPAs with React, Redux and Firebase - koistya
https://github.com/kriasoft/react-static-boilerplate
======
koistya
The goal of this project is to provide a simple yet powerful template and
tooling for building React-based web apps optimized for CDN hosting in
Firebase. This boilerplate is built around modern front-end dev tools such as
Babel, Webpack, Hot Module Replacement (HMR), React Hot Loader, CSS Modules,
featuring component-based UI architecture with code splitting and async chunk
loading.

